# Shooting



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

I am not sure if this can be posted here but for those who are interested in long range shooting or just want to understand shooting better there is some good info on YouTube with sniper 101. I believe there are 97 posts that are about 30 minutes each. I'm not saying it's perfect but collaborates most of what I know which makes me believe the rest is true for the most part.
https://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLJUaiRIEduNXoal2_PkBZi0vDCIcEPxUn


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

The early videos are excellent for someone trying to figure out which rifle to acquire. They talk about evaluations of different rifles for different people and different purposes. Whether you are a serious long distance shooter, a hunter, or want to pick out a rifle for your defense at your bug out location there is information for each. The series builds in a logical progression so just go into it as far as you require. If you are looking to buy your first rifle or just another one watch the first few videos.


----------



## Wikkador (Oct 22, 2014)

If you are looking for youtube vids:

Instructor Zero 

Chris Costa

rangetime with cory and Ericka

Polenar tactical

hoss USMC

nutnfancy

Dom Raso

Ron Avery


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

Wikkador said:


> If you are looking for youtube vids:
> 
> Instructor Zero
> 
> ...


Be careful. A person needs a complete System to begin with. Techniques need to complement each other--everything from individual to team movement and engagement, multiple, integrated tasks like care under fire, moving in inhabited structures, etc. Cobbling together multiple sources on limited topics will help your knowledge but it will never be a proven _System_ you can rely on. Learn a system from someone who's Been There, then evaluate what you see by the other people and decide if it makes sense.

Cory compromised his integrity and in reality was a "career student" and host. You can do much better than his pot-luck approach. Nutn... is light entertainment with limited prep value.

Check out Max Velocity. In person.


----------



## WSSps (Sep 30, 2016)

http://bluesteelranch.us/

Here is some good info. Hi end gear too. Just enough to get you in over your head LOL

WSS


----------



## Outbreak51 (Nov 29, 2016)

Personal experience is that a 1000 yd. rifle that can do groups in the 8" range are not cheap. $4K rifle $2K scope another $500 for rail, rings, bipod, etc. You will need to reload to get the most from the equipment. When shooting you will need to deal with atmospheric conditions. Temperature, wind, sun position, direction the shot is fired, spin drift and Coreolis will all have an effect on the results. That said, it will be one of the more satisfying things you will do with a rifle when it all comes together.


----------



## Resto (Sep 7, 2012)

And learn Math.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Resto said:


> And learn Math.


No just use your smart phone and a weather meter.


----------



## WSSps (Sep 30, 2016)

hiwall said:


> No just use your smart phone and a weather meter.


I have many "smart apps" on my phone. I don't even have to know how to weld anymore lol


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Outbreak51 said:


> Personal experience is that a 1000 yd. rifle that can do groups in the 8" range are not cheap. $4K rifle $2K scope another $500 for rail, rings, bipod, etc. You will need to reload to get the most from the equipment. When shooting you will need to deal with atmospheric conditions. Temperature, wind, sun position, direction the shot is fired, spin drift and Coreolis will all have an effect on the results. That said, it will be one of the more satisfying things you will do with a rifle when it all comes together.


I have never done this, but I would think one would need training also.
More then watching "The Shooter" over & over!
I have shot a 22 long & a M16, that's it.


----------



## Outbreak51 (Nov 29, 2016)

Resto said:


> And learn Math.


Yes. Once you have a range card verified by shooting the distances it's easy. I use a mil/mil setup so 100 yds. is .36"/.1 mil and 1000 yds is 3.6"/.1 mil. Multiples of 10.


----------

